# Christmas bottles...



## bostaurus (Dec 19, 2009)

I came with this idea for Christmas decorating after seeing a picture here on the forum when someone put lights inside a bottle.  I put the lights around and under the bottles.  It gives a very nice soft light in the room.  I think the lights will stay after Christmas..


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 19, 2009)

very very nice.  looks like a painting.   rhona


----------



## ajohn (Dec 19, 2009)

Yah that is sharp!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 19, 2009)

Very Festive!  I've got a pic around somewhere of my demis similar to that a couple a years ago.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 19, 2009)

I love bottles with lights!
 I could sure use several strings of lights tonight,  got the big tree up and all the light are OUT! [] ya gotta laugh!!!
 Now after Christmas I'll have to get some extra strings to do your effect. THANKS for sharing!


----------

